# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  Equis MetaStock Pro Esignal V11 تحميل برنامج ميتاستوك اصدار  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## رانيا وجدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاصدار الحادي عشر من برنامج التحليل الفني الغني عن التعريف ميتاستوك  Equis MitaStock Pro 11     ما الجديد في هذا الاصدار      التحميل   الجزء الأول  الجزء الثاني 
الجزء الثالث   
----------------------------------------  السيريال في المرفقات

----------


## ahmedmohamed

استاذه رانيا الف شكر لسيادتك 
انا حملت التلات اجزاء اشغل البرنامج من انهى جزء ؟
شكرا مقدما

----------


## رانيا وجدي

> استاذه رانيا الف شكر لسيادتك 
> انا حملت التلات اجزاء اشغل البرنامج من انهى جزء ؟
> شكرا مقدما

 شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك 
اولا فك الضغط يكون عن طريق الوقوف عند اى جزء من الاجزاء الثلاثة التي تم تحميلها والضغط كليك يمين ثم اختيار Extract To  وهيتم فك ضغط الملفات لملف واحد يحتوي البرنامج 
طريقة تثبيت البرنامج على الجهاز فيديو

----------


## رانيا وجدي

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t104346.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t41876.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t75050.html  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t84178.html

----------


## ahmedmohamed

الف الف شكر لحضرتك

----------


## ahmedmohamed

بالنسبه للسيريال نمبر استاذه رانيا فى خانتين سيادتك كاتباهم زى بعض وبيقولى السيريال غير متاح
ممكن تفحصيهم من فضلك 
وشكرا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

ياهلا استاذ محمد 
استخدم السيريال    

> M97C-66U9-5N46S

 عند تثبيت البرنامج على الجهاز  
ثم بعد انتهاء التثبيت قم بنسخ الملف MsWin من ملف البرنامج الذي قمت بتحميله ثم قم بلصقه داخل المكان الذي قمت بتثبيت الملف داخله ووافق على استبدال الملف

----------


## ahmedmohamed

حملت وفى الاخر ظهرلى المشكله دى

----------


## ahmedmohamed

للرفع

----------


## رانيا وجدي

بحاول ابحث عن حل للمشكلة لان البرنامج غير مثبت على جهازي الحالي

----------


## pal

> حملت وفى الاخر ظهرلى المشكله دى

 السلام عليكم اخي الكريم يمكنك تحميل الملف winRos من المرفقة وتنصيبه على جهازك وهناك حل اخر وهو من قائمة ابدأ تذهب لمسار مجلد برنامج 
Equis International وتختار من المجلد التطبيق التالي MetaStock Professional Offline Mode winros.rar

----------


## mohammadiraq

اريد الاصدار الجديد جزاكم الله خير  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t245653.html

----------


## abdalkader980

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## tikoooz

اريد تعلم مهارات التعامل مع ال forex

----------


## Mossad_20

شكرا استاذة رانيا

----------


## Abu_Alabd

شكرا

----------


## wagdy_Emam

تم تحميل البرنامج ولكن عند التشغيل يتم ظهور هذه الرساله

----------


## 12shamstec

ممكن ملف الفونت العربى عشان يقرأ اسماء الاسهم بالعربى

----------

